# Need help setting up WiFi on BSNL WiMax connection



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I recently got a BSNL WiMax connection. It's pretty decent and works pretty well. Now I've decided to setup a WiFi router(Got a Netgear N150 WNR612) so as to use more devices with the connection.

BSNL assigns a static IP address which is 117.243.xxx.xxx

No login is required to access the WiMax Internet, just put in the Ethernet cable into your LAN port and you are good to go.

So after joining the WiMax LAN cable to the WAN port on the back of the router and connecting the WiFi router to my PC from another LAN port I get this screen:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/Capture.JPG

So I put in the static public IP address and subnet mask 255.0.0.0 I get this:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/Capture2.JPG

I tried changing subnet to 255.255.255.255(as mentioned in the WiMax CPE page):

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/c3.JPG

I get this error:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/c4.JPG


I put the gateway as 192.168.1.2 which is the local address for the WiMax CPE. 

Any idea what I'm doing wrong and what should be done?


EDIT: Address of the WiFi router is 192.168.1.1 and I've set DHCP to start assigning addresses from 192.168.1.100


Went through this earlier thread but I'm unable to open the attachments and see what are the exact configurations of the router.


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

see my 1st post on 2nd page of that thread.btw the ip you get from bsnl is public ip & it is not static even if it remains unchanged for a few days.it is different from the static ip supposed to be put in router settings which is used primarily with cable broadband providers.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2014)

There's a small problem. When I try to change the IP of the  WiFi router the router starts acting up and I get "Server not found" error after that. I have to factory reset the router. 

If I disable DHCP, WiFi devices refuse to connect to the AP. 

The WiMax CPE has a DHCP page too:

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/dhc.JPG

Anyways,

after doing what you mentioned in the 1st post of the 2nd page, I still can't access the WiMax CPE router page.

Check these:



*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/NG.JPG

and
ipconfig /all
*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30319048/cmd1.JPG


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

just to be clear.you didn't change any default settings of wimax cpe,disabled dhcp in netgear router,connected lan wire from wimax cpe to one of the lan port of router & you still have no net access on pc/laptop connected to netgear using lan or wifi.forget about accessing cpe page for now as there is nothing there you could change to your benefit anyway.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2014)

^^

I disabled DHCP. But as I couldn't change the IP of the router I changed the IP of the CPE(192.168.1.200 now). Then I did this:


> ,connected lan wire from wimax cpe to one of the lan port of router & you still have no net access on pc/laptop connected to netgear using lan



And yes there was no Internet on PC and WiFi(devices won't even connect).


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

no need to change the ip of the router or cpe,leave them at default & then try.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 22, 2014)

^^ But default IP of both devices are same lol (192.168.1.1). Also what to do with DHCP setting on both? 

This is getting confusing


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 22, 2014)

doesn't matter & dhcp needs to be disabled on netgear only.


----------

